# Turbo in N/A 88?



## El_Madmaster (Sep 25, 2004)

I have a 1988 ZX 2+2 5 speed, got a magnaflow exhaust and K&N filtercharger so far, hauls fairly well considering it's an NA. Anyone know how possible it is, and how much it would cost, to actually get a turbo in it? I've heard it'd be better to just buy a turbo zx and swap engines, but then i'd midas well just use that car lol.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

well if you can find a VG30ET I would suggest swapping the turbo parts to the NA and you'll make more horsepower stock because of the higher compression ratio.


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

AHHHHHH!!!! NO!!!! 10.5:1 Compression ratio would blow that poor thing to kingdom come. He'd need a lot more than just the turbo bits n pieces.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well use the VG30ET pistons too. It's not that big of a deal. If you can get the turbo parts I'm sure you can get pistons out of it too.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

RocketRodent said:


> AHHHHHH!!!! NO!!!! 10.5:1 Compression ratio would blow that poor thing to kingdom come. He'd need a lot more than just the turbo bits n pieces.


 No it won't , that's a myth. And it's 9.0:1 compression or so anyway...... At any rate , the same things that would cause knock at that compression would cause knock on our engines too. At factory boost levels and a little above , it won't be an issue , and much past that you'lll be adding an IC and probably WI anyway , so no big deal.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Ken is running a stock NA bottom end at 22 or 24 psi now and making 440 or so RWHP. If you can get the main components just bolt the turbo on and it will be just fine.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

what all is he using to push 22 PSI with?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

ALOT. Basically it is everything except internals.


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

I wouldn't mind building up a z31 someday. First I would get a vg33e out of a 96-00 pathfinder, or a 99-04 frontier. I would try it n/a first, with as much of the truck ecu hooked up as I could (this might be really hard with obd II but I don't know much about that). It has 170 hp and 230 lb-ft of torque or so stock. That is not much more hp than the n/a z31, but alot more torque. If this didn't suit my fancy, I would build up a vg33et motor, as some have done. I'm sure it would make for a very torquey motor.


----------

